
Introducing streamy-db: a deterministic database on a stream processing engine - uberdru
https://domsj.info/2018/12/30/introducing-streamy-db.html
======
uberdru
Lots of Kafka + Cassandra out there looking for a replacement. I wonder if
this is the one.

